# Gift for foster carers??



## everhopeful

We're a week away from meeting newbie and I know it's going to be very tough for foster carer. I wondered if it'd be appropriate to give her a gift, or just a thank you card? And when's the best time to give her this?

Has anyone else given a gift or anything during or after intro's ??


----------



## superal

Hi Ever

YES we gave both our FC Mums a bouquet of flowers & a picture frame on the last day when we collect our children. 

We decided on flowers as they always put a smile on your face   well I certainly smile when I get flowers!

We also decided on a picture frame as that way if the FM wanted they could put in a photo of the little ones they had just said goodbye to or they could use it for any special photos of their choice.

Once we'd got to know the FM during intros we knew one FM loved silver frames and the other pine!!

I think its a lovely idea and it just shows you appreciate all the hard work they have done in looking after our little ones whilst in their care.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## fiona1

We gave flowers and a picture frame with a photo of DS in it, on the back we wrote the dates of when she had him.

Fiona


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ever

Thanks for starting this thread, its one of the questions in my head and will be watching for the replies.

All being well we will meet our Littlie 3 weeks on Monday.  

Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi

We got our FC a small plant in a pot - small like our 2 as she normally didnt take children under 3yr, a wall plaque that said "dont ask the authroities they have no clue" and also a "house rules" one too plus a card from us and one from the children. we gave it to her on the last night before picking the children up the next morning.

She also sent the children a card each plus a new cutlery set each which was in the last bag of bigs that we got on moving day

xx


----------



## cindyp

We got pressies for both sets of FC's which we gave on the last days.  Like the others have said, both times there was a photo frame (to use for photos of our littlies  ).  For DD's Foster Dad we got a rock CD because he was really into his music.

I think it is best to do it at the end (although obviously it is another thing to fit into a busy schedule) as you have a better idea of what the FC's are like.

Enjoy the intros
Cindy


----------



## LB

hi

we bought prezzies for FM and FD
we bought FM a gold piece of jewellery with three gold hearts signifying us a new family and she did have good weep -(after we left), we bought FD a bird bath for his garden as bubs spent a lot of time with him in the garden feeding the birds etc.

we gave the gifts on the last day - and sent Photys and Christmas for them.

i have to say they are a fantastic family and we couldn't have wished for better - we still visit and keep in touch with them.

LB
X


----------

